# Best Ultrasonic Pest Repeller Please



## thailand (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey, I'd love to hear everyone's opinions please on the best ultrasonic pest repeller to buy.

My situation:  We unfortunately must share our drive (we own it) with our neighbour behind our property.  They are in a land-locked situation.  They refuse to allow us to install a gate across our entrance-way (apparently they can legally do this and they state that we must not in any way impede them entering our driveway at any time of the day or night). 

The problem:  We have people, cars, dogs, chickens etc. coming into our property at all times of the day *and night*.  I would love to be able to allow our goats to safely forage our long driveway which is overgrown with assorted weeds and loads of brush, but feel I cannot do so for fear of dogs attacking them.

The solution:  This is where you guys come in.  Any thoughts/pearls of wisdom please??  So far the best I've come up with is this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoont-Powerful-Solar-Battery-Powered-Ultrasonic-Outdoor-Animal-Pest-Repeller/201628752969?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=0&algoISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=37472&meid=9d30ea48d2e84ac580cfadfe5beb2515&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=222145994046 

but, I need something that isn't going to freak out the goats every time something enters our property.  Specifically I also need something that isn't going to hurt the goat's sense of hearing too.  It doesn't have to be solar powered as the one in my example is.  We could just as easily wire something in.  Anyone use anything like this that you could recommend?

Eagerly awaiting wise words   

Thanks
Angela


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think I would take your neighbors word that you can't install a gate
Sounds like they have a deeded egress to their property
Likely at some point it was one property and divided with it written in the deed that the back lot has access
Installing a gate wouldn't impede their access as long as it is unlocked or if locked they get a key
I would see what the deed actually says


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.  We have been told by our Foundation that according to Thai law we cannot install a gate unless we have our neighbour's agreement.   

Your assessment of the problem is correct....the neighbouring property was once owned by a family member of the owner (previous owner) if our new place.  At that time of course it wouldn't have been a problem having a family member using your driveway to get to the back house.

The current neighbours must drive right up outside our bedroom window in order to drive through their gate between and our property and theirs. So - they happily can gate off their own property but disallow us to do the same.    These same neighbours also allow their own dogs to wander in the driveway and onto our property (we keep our own 3 dogs fenced in behind the house).  So, I'm trying to come up with alternative solutions to a gate across the entrance to the driveway.  I had thought of a cattle stop/grid (that's what we call them in NZ) across the driveway but on further research feel it probably wouldn't stop dogs.

Seems very unfair to me!

It appears that we just have to live with this.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 31, 2016)

That is a rough one. If you can't put up a gate can you put up hot wire along the side of drive so they can get to the forage and yet not on the drive. In USA the dogs would simply be shot; I am sure that wouldn't work for you either. They may have right to the driveway but certainly they don't have right to let their dogs on your land. 

We might need to see a picture for some ideas but I wouldn't trust the pest repellent when it comes to dog vs. goats. They make hot wire netting that is temporary so maybe you could put it up, let the goats browse and then take it down.


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes is it extremely frustrating!!  Ok, will get some photos posted.


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, here's photos of our driveway.


You can see the orange wall at the entrance of our driveway.  There's great forage to be had on both sides of the driveway.



This next photo shows this forage up closer.  Unfortunately I don't think there's enough room here to put an electric fence down this side of the driveway??


3rd & 4th photos show the opposite end of the drive where it curves around the front of our house and then up towards the neighbour's entrance way into their property.  (Hope that makes sense   )
 

This last photo shows the neighbour's gate across their own entrance way directly off our driveway.  In this photo they have one side of their huge gate open.  Our house is directly opposite this gate, out of view on the right hand side of the photo.


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh by the way Babs...in Thailand the common practice here is for people to poison dogs.  No one would ever tell their neighbour that their dog was a problem, instead they would just quietly poison the dog.  Not keen on doing that.


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys....just found these.  What do you think?  Maybe in conjunction with something else, e.g. hot wires?






http://aspectek.com/product/aspectek-yard-sentinel-strobe-ultrasonic-outdoor-pest-repeller/


----------



## babsbag (Jul 31, 2016)

How much land do you own on each side of the driveway? And do they keep their gate open all of the time?

I have no experience with the repellents. They make underground hot wires to keep dogs in but I don't know if the dog has to wear a collar to get shocked or if they make one that will shock no matter what. 

Check out this...no idea of price.
http://www.thegapzapper.com/


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks Babs, that's a great idea!  I'll do some research on this concept.  

We legally OWN the entire driveway.  The neighbours are saying they have right to share 15 feet from the boundary fenceline.  We do have a document which appears to confirm that.  That 15 feet therefore goes across to the treeline on the inside of the drive.  The neighbour has also stipulated that we cannot put any structure or anything else on the boundary fenceline up the driveway (darn! There is a perfect spot there just at the curve which would be ideal for a buck pen).  We probably need to check all this legally with lawyers of course....just no money to do so.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 31, 2016)

Neighbors can be such a pain...I have some too. Fortunately their house is rented out right now...actually RIGHT now it is empty...even better. If your neighbors aren't using the land around the drive why do they care what you do? I don't get it. But I sure would make a fuss every time their dog steps onto your property; take pictures and write it down if needed.

I was wondering if the goats could get to browse from the backside of land and eat their way towards the driveway. Then you could put up the temporary hot wire right next to the drive and let them munch away. Just because you can't BUILD a fence or a structure doesn't mean the animals can't be there on a temporary "we are eating and earning our keep" basis.  

And then there is always praying that the neighbors will sell out and leave.


----------



## thailand (Jul 31, 2016)

LOL.....the neighbours are trying to sell their property, but we've been told by other neighbours that they are asking too much money!  It would appear they are now renting out a smaller house on their property as the traffic along OUR drive has increased a lot.  

I'm afraid I don't 'get' what you mean about the goats browsing the backside of land and eating towards the driveway....Do you mean along the boundary fenceline, but behind it?  There is barbed wire fencing behind the scrub on the fenceline and behind that boundary is a small canal between us and the other neighbours (who also have free roaming dogs across our property.  They slip through gaps in the fence!).

We moved in here last October.....there's been so much to do on this property...feels like we must have bottomless pockets and our money keeps slipping through holes!  My husband is our 'family accountant' and takes his job very seriously.  There's not a lot of money to play with at the moment....(we are missionaries and so we rely on support).


----------



## babsbag (Jul 31, 2016)

I was thinking that maybe there would be room for them to browse between your property line and the driveway. The fence on the property line would be permanent and the one on the driveway would be electric netting but if you don't have good property line fences that may not work.


----------



## thailand (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh, I see what you mean...LOL.  I looked at doing something like this but felt there wasn't enough width along that area to do something like that.  

Ok, I've now been out and measured that width.  It's 42" wide at the narrowest part, and 57" at the widest part (except for the bend in the drive where it curves around the corner up towards the neighbour's gate.  It's much wider there, about 1  -  1.5 meters).  These widths wouldn't be enough for the goats to turn around would they?  And they would have to forage pretty close to the wire.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, probably not enough room. Maybe you could talk to your neighbor about setting a "date" for your goats where they could spend a day or two eating and put up a temporary gate for the day or maybe a few hours every day. 

Just because they have the right to use the driveway doesn't mean they have the right to have renters that use the driveway. What a pain. Hopefully they will sell and then maybe you can work out some kind of agreement with new owners.  The dogs running loose would make me very nervous though...that really needs to stop. I have seen too many goats killed by dogs.


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 1, 2016)

I have no idea how long your driveway is, but at <60", is be termed to say the best option would be to daily cut a section and take the browser to the goats.

I'm assuming your goal is to get rid of the brush.

Obviously the best option is to gate the drive, but that option isn't available.  The only ultrasonic pest repellers I've ever tried were for small rodents and I found them ineffective. Very little will deter a determined dog. Hot wire, high fence, eradication seem to be about the best. And I had a small beagle that could climb a six foot chain link fence.


----------



## thailand (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for that.  I do currently cut brush and take it to the goats pen.  I had been hoping to find a way to be able to let them free range as currently they are penned 24/7 which I don't like as I feel it's unfair to them.  I've tried taking them around the drive on a lead, but seriously, it's not an easy thing to have 3 goats running in all directions.  It's a 3 person job, and the kids aren't always happy to oblige.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 6, 2016)

thailand said:


> Ok, here's photos of our driveway.
> 
> 
> You can see the orange wall at the entrance of our driveway.  There's great forage to be had on both sides of the driveway.
> ...


I think I see the origin of the problem. Looks like a powerline runs down the side of that roadway as well, and anywhere I have ever lived in the world, an easement is granted to the power company, whether private or govt owned. One of the stipulations in those official easements is that nothing can be built on that easement that might impede the power companys' vehicles and equipment, or that the powerline might fall on should there be a wind storm . This is probably where your neighbor is getting the "you can't put anything up along the road" thing. 

I have a similar deeded easement all along the west side of my property--it too began as a powerline easement decades ago. 35' wide easement, and I cannot put a fence up closer than 17.5' either side of  centerline of the easement. I am allowed tho, to put gates across it, as long as I leave them unlocked or allow the power company to put one of their own locks in the chain behind my own lock, if for nothing else than to allow the meter reader full access.

You may not need an attorney to sort this out. 
You will need to go down to whatever Thai entity serves the equivalent of local county clerk office in Thailand and find out what deed restrictions actually apply.

Easements, even in the USA are a funny thing. Pictured below, is the survey plat for 17.3ac I purchased (top left) as well as a separate parcel I own (41.4ac bottom).The easement is denoted by a broken line with the letter 'E". The roughly square shaped solid blue line is the propertyline for that 17.4 ac. Note that it includes the easement and that at the top (North) side, the property line extends out into nearly the middle of a paved state highway; FM 945. That easement was granted many decades ago when the state took over what was then not much more than a pig trail of a dirt road. 

There is another 41.4 acres (not included in this plat) just to the south of me belong to one of my sisters--it too has a powerline easement along it's west side and serves as my primary entrance/exit road.


 

The above plat was created during a survey made when I sold that 17.4 acres to someone outside my family. The title company called me a week before closing, and said closing would be delayed because none of the 3 current titles met Texas statutes in regards to egress and digress. It is no longer eagl to sell a piece of property if it would landlock another piece of property--an egress/digress easement MUST be granted and spelled out in the deeds. This of course, was to my advantage, since I was "the one n the middle". At closing the new owner and I discussed the easement with the title company rep. She explained that the easement was solely between the parties involved and no one else. Myself, my sister, the new owner and the power company and it's representatives. None of us landowners can legally authorize anyone else to travel over the portions of the easement that is on another's property--not my friends, new owner's friends, not relatives or anyone else. It's just binding between the 4 parties involved. The easement property itself is still ours of course--we pay taxes on it and maintain it--yes, the new owner, just as I did, is paying property taxes on the portion of that 17.4 acres that lies under and along state road  FM 945.. 

You may find, that there really isn't any kind of relative law at all in Thailand--it may just be a cultural tradition, which would probably be more difficult than a real law, but if you do find that you can legally place a gate across the road, I would suggest a solar powered electric gate and just give the other guy the keypad code.


----------

